# From TM to SrTL?



## Cory (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, I just started at Target last month. At the time, I didn't see any supervisory positions (TL & up) open so I decided to just go for a salesfloor position to get in. But now we have a SrTL spot available and from what I've seen on this forum, anyone can really apply for it (internal or external), with no real preference for Target experience.

So my question is, is it even something I could consider applying for? It's the type of job I would've applied for anyway. But now that I've been a TM and it's only been a month, does that impact how I will be viewed? I have a Bachelor's, I'm almost done with a Master's degree, and have plenty of customer service and supervisory experience outside of Target. And, if it helps, the TLs and ETLs all know me already and really like me/my performance.


----------



## ElectronicsTM (Dec 15, 2015)

Go for it. My store has a SrTL that started as a cashier and was promoted in two months.


----------



## Produce Queen (Dec 15, 2015)

My store just promoted a TM to SRTL after 3 weeks


----------



## Firefox (Dec 15, 2015)

Go for it if that's what you want. Just be prepared in case they decide that they want someone with more experience with Target. Being a Sr. TL means taking LOD shifts, and that is a lot of trust to give someone who has one been working there for a month.

Also jumping from TM to Sr. TL might be a huge responsibility shock. Depending on your work center, you will be expected to handle all of the tasks expected of a Team Lead. But being a Senior, you will be expected to do everything that a regular TL can do in 40 hours with only around 22 hours, since the remaining 18 will likely be LOD shifts.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 16, 2015)

Go for it.


----------



## Cory (Dec 16, 2015)

Cool. Thanks for the motivation, guys. And the advice, Firefox. I spoke with my ETL HR and he said I just have to pass my probation period before applying, which is totally understandable. In the meantime, I'm going to cross train and get a feel for the rest of the store.
I appreciate the responses!


----------



## scbman (Dec 25, 2015)

Cory said:


> Cool. Thanks for the motivation, guys. And the advice, Firefox. I spoke with my ETL HR and he said I just have to pass my probation period before applying, which is totally understandable. In the meantime, I'm going to cross train and get a feel for the rest of the store.
> I appreciate the responses!



How each stores leaders work together can make a HUGE difference to the same position.  When I started as a SrTL I had a good relationship with my STL and ETLs, and loved coming to work, got satisfaction out of good results/execution, and loved working with my team.  Now only one of those ETLs remains and with all the new leaders that are brand new to Target, our new STL who has absolutely killed moral at the store, with all the additions like SFS, Flex Fill, plus the Holidays its been a living hell quite honestly haha.  Especially because I'm having to do so many LOD shifts plus assist new ETLs that are technically a position higher than me, and it takes away even more time from my work center.  

Basically, if your leaders work well together and your stores overall moral is good then you should really enjoy the SrTL position.  Cross training is a great way to help your overall understanding of the store.  Also, show that you're interesting in bigger things than zone/reshop.  Ask about sales goals, which areas are struggling and how you can help improve them.  If you show you're wanting to do bigger things at the store level it will definitely get noticed.  You'd be surprised how many people will put in their 2 weeks, and comment that they felt that they didn't have a chance at a higher position, but never expressed interest and just did the bare essentials


----------



## tgtguy (Dec 25, 2015)

Last Nov. we had a tm to start as a logistic tm. By Feb, of this year he was an etl. Not saying he is a good one...but he is an etl none the less.


----------



## MrTaskMule (Jan 4, 2016)

Huh? You can go from TM to SrTL? Good lord, my life is a lie


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 4, 2016)

We had 2 tm's be an etl after 1 year at my store.


----------



## Ryjei (Jan 5, 2016)

Cory said:


> Hi everyone, I just started at Target last month. At the time, I didn't see any supervisory positions (TL & up) open so I decided to just go for a salesfloor position to get in. But now we have a SrTL spot available and from what I've seen on this forum, anyone can really apply for it (internal or external), with no real preference for Target experience.
> 
> So my question is, is it even something I could consider applying for? It's the type of job I would've applied for anyway. But now that I've been a TM and it's only been a month, does that impact how I will be viewed? I have a Bachelor's, I'm almost done with a Master's degree, and have plenty of customer service and supervisory experience outside of Target. And, if it helps, the TLs and ETLs all know me already and really like me/my performance.




Just FYI, SRTL is not a walk in the park. Aside from your own designated areas, you will be responsible for LOD expectations, metrics, key carrier (lose those and it's a final) and being super global. I love my position and I've been able to see its impact. But I think heading right into senior without target experience is definitely not for everyone. Don't take it personal as I don't know you very well but don't just look at the pay and such thinking its just managing. You'll be moving and grooving. Otherwise, the best part about it is the impact you can have on the whole store and not just your own area. My team leaders are very much focused in their own areas, and don't realize how they postiviely and negatively impact other areas. Senior really let's you see that.

Good luck


----------



## littlebluej (Jun 21, 2016)

Hey Cory, what's the word? Did you get it?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 21, 2016)

Seeing how OP is no longer a member of the forum, it's unlikely.
Mods, does this fall under lock-down status?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jun 21, 2016)

redeye58 said:


> Seeing how OP is no longer a member of the forum, it's unlikely.
> Mods, does this fall under lock-down status?




Might as well.


----------

